# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Magia Potagia en Tuenti

## LuisJOlmedo

Seguimos trabajando, y un pequeñísimo avance más es añadirnos a la red social "Tuenti". Podéis encontrarnos buscando "Magia Potagia Foro".

Ahí se irán colgando noticias, novedades y principales del foro, así como lo que se vaya viendo oportuno. Aquellos que tengáis Tuenti, no dudéis en agregarnos.

Saludos.

----------


## mnlmato

busqué pero parece que aún no hay nada...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Está recién creado, por lo que imagino que se tendrán que actualizar los servidores. Inténtalo más tarde  :Wink1: .

----------


## 7deTrebol

Añadido jej Salutres

----------


## SOFTVADER

Agregado tambien.
Un saludo.

----------

